# solution manual heat transfer by j.p. holman



## miss.engineer (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أرجو مساعدتي في ايجاد حلول هدا الكتاب 

solution manual heat transfer by j.p. holman​


----------



## miss.engineer (23 فبراير 2010)

أرجو الرد انا محتاجته ضروري


----------



## hreer (20 أبريل 2010)

where is the link //////////////////////////


----------



## معن الدباغ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*كتاب ضروري جداً*

بعد التحية
نحتاج الرابط وبشكل ضروري جداً ويفضل الأصدر العاشر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 أكتوبر 2010)

أسف لاتوجد حلول للكتاب .......


----------



## goodman2019 (28 فبراير 2011)

يا شباب ضروري اذا في حلول الطبعة العاشرة


----------



## Eng Omar_chemical (1 مارس 2011)

اسف لا يوجد اي كتاب حول موضوع الحلول لهذا الكتاب 
مع الاسف


----------

